# New Pistola



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I traded an old Ford (That you had to pull start every time you wanted to use it) for this pistol yesterday. It's a Ruger New Modle Blackhawk in .357 Mag. It has some dings, but it hasn't been shot hardly at all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You got a Ruger for a Ford? Wow, you did good. :rollin:

Now I am leaving for the day. Before the abuse begins.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Now the question is can you do that cool finger spinning trick?

Nice looking gun. If you are ever willing to sell it I will give you a really bad price but it will go to a good home. There will be plenty of other guns for it to play with. lol


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A Ruger for a Ford, even a new Ford, is a dang good deal!

Nice looking pistola.

huntin1


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> You got a Ruger for a Ford? Wow, you did good. :rollin:


I know, I was really happen to get rid of that old piece of crap.
And yes, I can do the finger spinning deal  . Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got one of those in 22 mag , I would not trade it for short money, You got a good deal. Single actions grow on ya , I just wanted to warn you. Now go shooting and show us some one hole groups. 8) Save the pistol twirling for fake hollywood cowboys!!


----------

